

Membership-Only Streetside Bathrooms Coming to NYC - Futurebot
http://www.core77.com/blog/urbanism/membership-only_streetside_bathrooms_coming_to_nyc_26475.asp

======
pavel_lishin
Remind me of Snow Crash.

 _" Hiro has an account with The Rest Stop. To live at the U-Stor-It, you sort
of have to have an account. So he gets to bypass the front office where the
attendant waits by the cash register. He shoves his membership card into a
slot, and a computer screen lights up with three choices: M F UNISEX

He has to override a well-worn reflex to stop himself from automatically
punching SPECIAL LIMITED FACILITIES, which is what he and all the other
U-Stor-It residents always use. Almost impossible to go in there and not come
in contact with someone else's bodily fluids. Not a pretty sight. Not at all
gracious. Instead - what the fuck, Juanita's going to hire him, right? - he
slams the button for LAVATORY GRANDE ROYALE."_

On another note, it's nice that they mention that the bathrooms won't be
overflowing with homeless, but I feel like there should be some solution that
would let them have access to basic sanitary utilities without turning them
into make-shift campouts and drug dens.

